# VapeClub - iStick 40W TC coming soon ..



## JakesSA (29/6/15)

Testing it with a Billow V2 with dual 31 guage hard nickel coils 0.09 Ohms, so far so good ..

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Ugi (29/6/15)

Are you currently using a unit for testing. Awesome. 1st dibs on demo unit if you letting go of it.


----------



## Lushen (29/6/15)

Now that looks like a good buy, especially considering the reliability of the 30w iStick


----------



## JakesSA (29/6/15)

Yip, we were sent samples on our pre-order from eLeaf. I see they've even put a stainless steel 510 connector in this time.


----------



## Humbolt (30/6/15)

Ballpark on pricing?


----------



## bjorncoetsee (30/6/15)

Would this setup be better than the subox mini kit? Im deciding between buying the subox kit now or wait for the istick 40 with billow v2?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deepest (30/6/15)

Yes I belive it would as you have the option of temp sensing on the new istick40w which the subox does not. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (30/6/15)

Pricing will be close to the 30W looks like. As to whether it's better than the Subox kit is a difficult topic. What Kanger did here was to subsidise the new Subtank mini into the kit in order to boost sales of the mod so as a whole its a good deal. 

If I had to to do a direct comparison between the mods only I'd rather compare it with the Ehpro where, in my opinion, the TC really makes it too good a deal to pass up. 

Kanger will soon start selling the upgraded RBA separately and then all subtank minis will be equal again. 

There is of course the 'fashion accessory' angle but that's not really my forte so I'll reserve comment on that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nemo (30/6/15)

Watching in anticipation this is really another device I am seriously considering


----------



## huffnpuff (30/6/15)

Clever, with the usual best-of-basics mindset behind the iStick range like:
1) A physical switch between TC and Watts, much better than autosensing. No risk of auto switching to Watts
2) Atty Lock
3) Stealth Mode

Even though it's underfires in TC to barely charring cotton at 600, I reckon that's not bad as a user can adjust to relative heat throughout the entire TC range without dry hit worries. Yes, I know there's more to TC than just burning cotton, but for a person gatvol of or specifically wanting to avoid dry hits that's simple to use, I think this will be an excellent start. Just wish they ship it with a silicon sleeve or make the sleeve available on launch. A 2-cell version would be nice too.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## nemo (10/7/15)

Hi @JakesSA, Just wondering any news on when these are arriving.


----------



## nemo (10/7/15)

nemo said:


> Hi @JakesSA, Just wondering any news on when these are arriving.


@JakesSA Sorry I see if I bothered to read my PM properly I would have the answer, Thanks and sorry again.


----------



## BuzzGlo (10/7/15)

Gonna wait a little while for the first production issues to be sorted. Once initial bugs are sorted I want this.


----------



## Jacob_Ventura (17/7/15)

Any news on the I Stick 40 yet? My ego one broke and would really like to replace it with this...


----------



## drew (17/7/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Clever, with the usual best-of-basics mindset behind the iStick range like:
> 1) A physical switch between TC and Watts, much better than autosensing. No risk of auto switching to Watts
> 2) Atty Lock
> 3) Stealth Mode
> ...




I think the reason he had to push the temp so high just to char the cotton is due to the 12A limit on the device. The istick will only be able to supply the 0.12Ω coil he used 17W when cold. The resistance of the coil will increase when it warms up allowing the istick to deliver more power but as the coil was dry temp protection kicks in before that time. To deliver the full 40W to a cold coil you would need to use a min resistance of 0.28Ω.


----------



## JakesSA (20/7/15)

We have also opted for a later production run and will only see these early August. I played with the IStick 40W TC extensively and it remains the de-facto best starter mod imo, especially with the slightly better battery capacity and now with s/s thread.

The TC works but the wattage in TC mode is not adjustable. This means it hits TC very quickly on a low airflow atomiser and will jump in out out of TC often since there is not enough airflow cooling on the coil. 

For example, it works very well with an open airflow tank like the Billows but not so well with the small Ni coils that comes with the Ego Mega that ships with the VT.


----------

